# my collection as of 11-11-06



## patrix (Nov 11, 2006)

I try to keep parentage too but posting that info, would likely be redundant of this site, If anyone is interested in specifics, I will check to see waht I have listed. It is helpful since not all of my paphs like calcium top dressing in fact they hate it. I hear Venustrum really bum out if topdressed. Any expereinces with others would be great to hear from yall/


Paph. Angel's Flight
Paph. 'Another World'
Paph. Armeniacum X Self
Paph. Balmedianum
Paph. Beaute 'Linda' 
Paph. bellatulum 'Redspots' x Prince Edward of York 'Sam's Spirit' AM/CCE/AOS
Paph. Black Buddha x ???? ROVE
Paph. Black Cherry X Paph. Flame Arrow
Paph. Black Currant X Paph. Ruby Peacock
Paph. BLACK?
Paph. BLACK?
Paph. Booth's Sand Lady
Paph. Callosum 'Magic'
Paph. Candy Apple X Spellbound
Paph. Cecilia Devine X Paph. Satchel Paige
Paph. Cherry Cider x Paph. Lasar
Paph. Cherry Cola m/o
Paph. China Dragon
Paph. Concon Bell
Paph. Delenati
Paph. Delenati X Paph Emersonii
Paph. Deperle 
Paph. Deperle 
Paph. Doctor Calsow
Paph. Dollgoldi
Paph. Dollgoldi 
Paph. Double Deception 
Paph. Double Deception X Paph. Fairreanum
Paph. Dragon Flag x Oriental Enchantment
Paph. Dragon Flag x Oriental Enchantment
Paph. Dragon Flag x Oriental Enchantment
Paph. Druid Spring
Paph. Emersonii x Fairieanum
Paph. Faireeaunm X Paph. Magic Mood
Paph. Fairreanum Abla
Paph. Fanaticum
Paph. Flame Arrow X Fairreanum
Paph. Gilbert Blythe
Paph. Gloria Naugle
Paph. Gloria Naugle 
Paph. Gloria Naugle 
Paph. Golddollar 
Paph. Goultenianum 'France' x Paph. farrieanum album*
Paph. Greyii hybrid
Paph. Guacomole
Paph. Harold Koopowitz
Paph. Helvetia 
Paph. Henrietta Fujiware
Paph. Henryanum 'Candor Cricket'
Paph. hirsutissimum x Dark Spell
Paph. Honey 'Newberry' x Paph. primulinum 'Lemon Glow'.
Paph. Honey 'Newberry' x Paph. primulinum 'Lemon Glow'.
Paph. Hsinying Fairbre
Paph. Hsinying Fairbre
Paph. Hsinying Gavaert x fairrieanum album Jac AM/IOS
Paph. Hsinying Gavaert x fairrieanum album Jac AM/IOS
Paph. Hsinying Web X Paph. Macabre
Paph. Humouresque
Paph. Humouresque
Paph. Hybrid
Paph. Insigne 'Russell'
Paph. insigne 'sanderae x meon 'mist jade' PP
Paph. Irish Lace 
Paph. Judge Phillip
Paph. Karol Wojtyla
Paph. Karol Wojtyla
Paph. Knock Knock X Paph Satchel Paige
Paph. Laevigatum x Paph. Rothschildianum
Paph. Laevigatum x Paph. Rothschildianum.
Paph. Laser 'Black Fantasy' x Adductum 'Candor Garnet')
Paph. lawrenceanum 'In-Charm' x Paph. Pacific Shamrock 'D.F'
Paph. Liemianum 'Floradise' AM/AOS x Paph. Henryanum 'Half Moon' 
Paph. Limerick 'Hillview' HCC/AOS
Paph. Lowii "Princehouse"
Paph. Macabra 'Black Lace' x Paph. Gloriosum 'Hallelujah' 
Paph. 'mad max I' x insigne 'sanderae' PP
Paph. Malipoense
Paph. malipoense 
Paph. malipoense 
Paph. malipoense 
Paph. Maudiae 'Black Jack" X Paph. Maude "Ravens"
Paph. Mem. Rex Van Delden
Paph. Midnight
Paph. Midnight
Paph. Millmanii 'Curl a Mo'
Paph. Nedra Coyner 
Paph. Norito Hasegawa 'Algonquin' AM/AOS x glaucophyllum v. moquettianum 'Satin Glass'). 
Paph. Novelty
Paph. Novelty
Paph. Papa Röhl
Paph. Papa Röhl
Paph. phillipinense v. aureum 'Windy Hill' x Angel Hair 'War Eagle' AM/AOS -PP
Paph. primulinum var. Alba
Paph. Primulinum x Paph. Malipoense 'TooGooDoo' AM/AOS. PP
Paph. primulinum X Paph. Sanderianum 'Newberry'
Paph. Primulum
Paph. Purpuratum ' TooGooDoo' X Paph. Fairreanum '#1'
Paph. Quasar 
Paph. Raisin Wine x Paph. Jolly Roger
Paph. Recovered Saint
Paph. Rolfei album
Paph. Rothchildsianum
Paph. Rothchildsianum
Paph. Rothschildianum 'Chester Hills' AM/AOS x Paph. Sanderiana 'Dark Beauty'
Paph. Ruby Leapard 'Flame Queen' x Paph. Cyberspace 'Netscope' SM/CSA'
Paph. RVO Blushing Dancer
Paph. Sacred Dancer
Paph. Sacred Dancer
Paph. Saint Armel
Paph. Saron
Paph. Saron
Paph. Scott Ware X (Cecilia Devine x Satchel Paige Frank's Choice)
Paph. Shin Yi Prince
Paph. St Swithen x Paph Domenica
Paph. St. Albans
Paph. St. Swithin
Paph. St. Swithin
Paph. stonei 'Norman' AM/AOS x leucochilum 'Giant')
Paph. superbiens 'Candor Nighthawk' AM/AOS x Paph. tigrinum 'Candor Goldeneyes' 
Paph. Superbiens 'Dark Beauty' x Wizard's Flame 'Dark Fire'
Paph. Supersuk 'Knerr' x Paph. Hsinying Mary ' C.h. #1'
Paph. Taidada Glaucothum
Paph. Tonsom 'David' AM/AOS x Paph. Tigrinum 'Candor Tigerpaws' 
Paph. Transvaal 
Paph. Tryxster
Paph. Tryxster
Paph. Tuxedo Junction ' Red Shoulder' 
Paph. Urbanianum X Paph. Deperle
Paph. Varuna
Paph. venustum
Paph. venustum
Paph. venustum ' Winfield' AM/AOS x venustum 'Covergirl')
Paph. venustum v album 
Paph. Venustum var udai 
Paph. venustum var. alba
Paph. venustum var. alba
Paph. venustum var. alba
Paph. venustum var. alba
Paph. venustum var. alba
Paph. venustum var. alba
Paph. venustum var. alba " E.T.' X Self
Paph. venustum var. album 'Lemon Twist' x Carole Kroeger 'Algonquin' AM/AOS). 
Paph. venustum var. album 'Lemon Twist' x Carole Kroeger 'Algonquin' AM/AOS). 
Paph. Venustum 'Waunakee Wings' x self 
Paph. Venustum X Paph. William Mathews Quists HCC/AOS
Paph. Vert 'Crystal Court' x Raisin Jack 'Ontario"
Paph. VooDoo Magic x Paph Satchel Paige
Paph. Wardii ) 
Paph. Wayne Thornton
Paph. Wayne Thornton
Paph. Wayne Thornton
Paph. Woluwense
Paph. X
Paph. X
Paph. X
Paph. X
Paph. X NOID
Paph. X NOID
Paph. X NOID
Paph. X NOID
Paph.(Olenus X Maudiae )X Paph. fairrieanum
Paph.(Olenus X Maudiae )X Paph. fairrieanum
Paph.(Olenus X Maudiae )X Paph. fairrieanum
Paph.Gerd Rollke
Paph.Makuli-curtisii)-Maudiae X Pap. Maudiae "Napa Valley" HCC/AOS X Sib
Paph.Mark Hasegawa
Paph.Memoria Dick Clements C164 Walter x Jersey 4N
Paph.NOID
Paph.Trixivil 'Amethyst Geyser' x urbanianum 'Midge'
Phrag (Andean Fire 'Daddy Mac' AM/AOS x China Dragon 'Windy Hill II' AM/AOS
Phrag (caudatum var. sanderae 'Green Goddess' x Robert Palm 'Windy Hill' AM/AOS
Phrag Inti's Tears 
Phrag Jason Fischer 3N 
Phrag Les Dirouilles 
Phrag Living Fire 
Phrag Memoria Ann Stuckey
Phrag Wossner Supergrande 
Phrag X
Phrag. Addicted Phillip 9-10
Phrag. Beaute Linda x Spotglen Doodlebug
Phrag. China Dragon 8-10
Phrag. Court Jester
Phrag. Don Wimber
Phrag. Don Wimber-PROBABLY
Phrag. Giganteum
Phrag. Gloria Naugle
Phrag. Harold Koopowitz
Phrag. Jason Fischer 4N Red Light x Mem Dick Clements Joshua
Phrag. Johanna Burkhardt
Phrag. Mont Fallu 4N 
Phrag. pearcei 'Birchwood' AM/AOS x Sorcerer's Apprentice 4N 
Phrag. Wössner Stonarmi


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2006)

Very impressive list, indeed!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2006)

nice list.
try these for info:
http://www.slipperorchids.info/calcicolous.html
http://ladyslipper.com/calsub.htm


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 11, 2006)

very nice collection :clap:


----------



## Marco (Nov 11, 2006)

great collection :clap:


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2006)

Very nice! 
I think a few of your Paph Hybrids are labeled as Phrags though (Johanna Burkhardt, Addicted Philip, Gloria Naugle...)


----------



## Stephan (Nov 12, 2006)

Go, Go, Go 

Check out http://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/registration_orchids.asp if you're interested in looking at the whole family tree of a plant. It can get really very involved for some of the complexes 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## patrix (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks heather, I try to make entries based upon invoices but sometimes must rely on memory-not always accurate, please review the list to help out with corrections.


----------



## Heather (Nov 12, 2006)

Harold Koopowitz and Stonarmi should also be paphs.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 12, 2006)

Incredible! And I thought I was bad!

Great list! We look forward to your photos!

thanks


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2006)

impressive list.


----------

